# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Countdown ticker?

## booger

How do I go about adding a countdown ticker? I have searched the site and cannot find any directions. Thanks for the help. I want to see my countdown!!!!! :Cool:

----------


## Scott and Janet

Not set up on new board YET...soon come though

----------


## booger

Thanks Scott for the quick reply.

----------


## themermaid

Hey booger ~ not sure if this is cool or not.....Rob?    There are many sites that offer free tickers.  Just choose yours, customize and insert the url into your signature under "settings".  
Tickers are such a rush aren't they?   

i hope yours is shorter than mine...  :Wink:

----------


## FeelinIrie

Any information available on how to add a countdown ticker yet???  I have searched and tried without success.

----------


## Rob

Booger and FeelinIrie,

We will not be creating a single specific countdown feature since there are so many counters/tickers available. There are many threads in the Technical Issues Forum that have detailed information. Here is a particularly good thread about these:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ntdown-tickers

----------


## Rob

FeelinIrie,

It looks like you copied the HTML code for your signature, the correct code to copy is the BB code....

----------


## Clarity

My favorite is http://daisypath.com/Vacation_step1.php 

It has to be the BB code. All of these sites have a* BB code* option to copy and paste. Like Rob just said; You can't use the HTML option.

It worked best for me when I *deleted the URL code from the front and back* 
Be sure to keep the [img] and [img/] in the beginning and end.

Then it will show in your signature.   :Smile:

----------


## msmari

Please help me I still can't figure it out!!!!!!!!!!

----------

